# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  В продажу поступил дистрибутив Mandriva 2009 Powerpack

## Kuzz

Дистрибутив Mandriva 2009 Powerpack предназначен для использования в малом и среднем бизнесе, а также для домашних пользователей, позволяя получать максимум возможностей от своих компьютеров. Mandriva 2009 Powerpack может быть использован как в качестве сервера, так и в качестве рабочей станции. 

Дистрибутив Mandriva 2009 Powerpack доступен в следующих вариантах:
 - Mandriva 2009 Powerpack (BOX) — включает «Полное руководство пользователя Mandriva Linux. 2 издание» (672 страницы) и 1 год технической поддержки;
 - Mandriva 2009 Powerpack (DVD-BOX) — включает руководство по установке Mandriva Linux и 6 месяцев технической поддержки;
 - Mandriva 2009 Powerpack — электронный вариант (Серийный номер + ISO образ для загрузки) — включает 1 год технической поддержки.

Основные компоненты дистрибутива: ядро 2.6.27rc8, glibc 2.8, GCC 4.3.2, X.Org 7.3, KDE 4.1.2, Gnome 2.24, OpenOffice.org 3.0rc2, Evolution 2.24, Mozilla Firefox 3.0.3, Mozilla Thunderbird 2.0.0.17, VirtualBox 2.0.2.
Страница, на которой можно оформить заказ на приобретение дистрибутива Mandriva 2009 Powerpack, находится здесь.
Подробности здесь.
Статья полностью

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

